# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Planta procesadora para frutas frescas

## Marita

Estimados:  Necesito contactar con empresas que fabriquen o importen maquinaria procesadoras que cumplan las funciones de limpieza, seleccionadora, calibrado, entre otros funciones básicas.  Me explico. El requerimiento está en base a una solicitud de incentivo para el programa de compensaciones del Ministerio de Agricultura. Por tanto, la asesoría que realizo a una organización agrícola de Chirimoyas requiere solicitar el implemento de una maquinaria procesadora. Es por ello que necesito presentar cotizaciones de tres empresas (para evaluar precios) que fabriquen una mini planta procesadora que realice las funciones básicas como limpieza, seleccionadora, calibrado, envasado y marcado para la comercialización de la fruta en su estado natural (fresca). La producción es de 15 TM/ Ha. (total 20 Has).    Saludos MaritaTemas similares: Busco procesadora de frutas para comprar Artículo: Frutas y hortalizas frescas son cada vez más populares en EE.UU Artículo: Promueven construcción de planta de frío para garantizar conservación de frutas en Arequipa Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Proyectan instalar planta procesadora de aceite de sacha inchi en el VRAE

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
Te paso el dato de una empresa que realiza este tipo de servicios. Espero te puedan ayudar con el tema de la planta de empaque de Chirimoyas frescas. 
MAESTRANZA
INGENIERIA DE PROCESOS Y REFRIGERACIÓN
CARLOS YAMASHIRO  cyamashiro@maestranza.com.pe 
838*1385  http://www.maestranza.com.pe/ 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

Gracias bruno. 
Escribiré y llamaré. De igual forma si tienes otros contacto me avisas por favor, porque tengo que presentar tres cotizaciones a este programa. 
Saludos 
Marita

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Srta Marita buen dia: 
Aqui le dejo el Link de una empresa Colombiana que tambien desarrolla este tipo de maquinarias que necesita.
Espero le sirva para su evaluacion de precios.  http://www.jjindustrial.com.co/frutas-verduras.php 
Saludos cordiales 
Jack

----------


## Marita

Muchas gracias Jack. Acabo de escribirle a esta empresa colombiana. Veré que nos ofrece toda vez que es una empresa distanciada y dentro de la solicitud de maquinaria también se requiere la capacitación del personal y la puesta en marcha. Pueda ser que tengan alguna sucursal o haya algún encargado en nuestro país que brinde sus servicios por intermedio de esta empresa. 
De igual modo, seguiré recibiendo más contactos si tuviesen o conocieran de alguno más, me avisan. Gracias. 
Saludos,
Marita

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Srta Marita, aqui le hago llegar una mas que queda en Trujillo, y que normalmente tiene contacto con varias empresas agroindustriales de esta zona.
Es posible que puedan fabricar lo que necesitan y hacerles una propuesta  http://www.faresi.com.pe/ 
saludos 
atte 
Jack

----------


## kscastaneda

Conozco Faresi, es una empresa muy seria y responsable, ellos te pueden ayudar Marita.
Estan ubicados cerca del ovalo la marina en Trujillo por el hospital de neoplasicas. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
Me acabo de enterar que uno de mis miles de tíos exporta -entre otras cosas- chirimoya a Canadá. He quedado en reunirme con él para conversar sobre el foro y de paso le voy a preguntar cómo empaca su fruta, o si sabe de alguna empresa que te pueda diseñar y fabricar una mini planta procesadora para chirimoya fresca. Espero conseguir alguna información relevante para ti. 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno: 
Sería excelente informarnos de la forma como procesa sus frutos ya que he tomado conocimiento de que por ser una fruta super delicada el proceso lo realizan manualmente porque a la mínima caída la fruta pierde su natural estado físico. Será cierto este tipo de procesamiento? Nos comentas. 
Si conoces de alguien a quien pueda preguntar sobre los laboratorios de controladores biológicos de plagas para la chirimoyas orgánicas me avisas. El amigo Angelo me estuvo informando muy bien pero estos últimos días no ha estado conectado. Ha sido de mucha ayuda. Igual le agradezco. 
Gracias.
Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Una empresa más que se dedica a la fabricación de maquinaria para el procesamiento de frutas, que me pareció una muy buena opción por lo que pude ver en su stand en la feria Expoalimentaria 2010:  
AALINAT (Soluciones y tecnología para el procesamiento de alimentos)
Telf: 425-3388
e-mail: informes@aalinat.com.pe www.aalinat.com.pe 
Sobre los laboratorios de controladores biológicos, sólo se me ocurre para que averigues en el SENASA porque no estoy muy al tanto de eso, aunque seguramente podrías recibir más ayuda si abres un nuevo tema la respecto. Además espero que el Ing. Angelo te pueda dar una manito más al respecto (Escríbele un mensaje privado tal vez). 
Saludos; y cuando tengas tiempo, cuéntanos un poco cómo terminan estas iniciativas. ¿Se llega a concretar algo, se sigue trabajando en eso, o ya se tiró la toalla? 
Bruno

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
Por fin pude consultarle a mi tío qué proceso sigue la chirimoya para ser exportada, y como bien mencionaste, no requiere de ningún proceso, excepto de una limpieza manual con una escobilla para luego ser empacadas. Esto para el caso del mercado Candiense, como te expliqué. 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

Gracias Carlos por tu aporte. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno: 
Efectivamente es cierto este proceso, en cuanto a las chirimoyas, es todo manual. Es un fruto tan delicado que requiere del más mínimo cuidado. 
Saludos,
Marita

----------


## Marita

> Una empresa más que se dedica a la fabricación de maquinaria para el procesamiento de frutas, que me pareció una muy buena opción por lo que pude ver en su stand en la feria Expoalimentaria 2010:  
> AALINAT (Soluciones y tecnología para el procesamiento de alimentos)
> Telf: 425-3388
> e-mail: informes@aalinat.com.pe www.aalinat.com.pe 
> Sobre los laboratorios de controladores biológicos, sólo se me ocurre para que averigues en el SENASA porque no estoy muy al tanto de eso, aunque seguramente podrías recibir más ayuda si abres un nuevo tema la respecto. Además espero que el Ing. Angelo te pueda dar una manito más al respecto (Escríbele un mensaje privado tal vez). 
> Saludos; y cuando tengas tiempo, cuéntanos un poco cómo terminan estas iniciativas. ¿Se llega a concretar algo, se sigue trabajando en eso, o ya se tiró la toalla? 
> Bruno

 Hola Bruno: 
Si. Aalinat te brinda buena información. Cuando solicité planta procesadora para el proceso del melocotón me enviaron bien especificado todo lo requerido. Lo que si no cuentan es con maquinaria para el procesamiento de la quinua perlada pero esta búsqueda la dejé en stand by porque parece ser que los agricultores desistieron en el tema. Se ubicaban en Puno y quien se contactó conmigo fue un representante de ellos ubicado en Lima y que lo estaban apoyando en estos temas. Tras varias llamadas que le hice a este contacto quedaba en enviarme información para preparar el plan de negocios pero parece ser que tambien desistieron. Sucede que muchas organizaciones tienen la iniciativa de concursar al programa PCC pero no es tan fácil como lo era con Agroemprende, pues aquí tienen que cumplir requisitos más exigentes como organización, para empezar deben estar formalizados, no ser deudores y contar con sus libros padrones, entre otros muchos y sabemos que muchos de los integrantes que la conforman tienen deudas o se encuentran en central de riesgo, lo que los imposibilita a participar. 
Imagino que esas serán las causas por la que muchos se quedan en el camino y no consiguen entrar a concursar en este programa. 
En cuanto a los controladores biológicos  fui a reunirme con Ing. William Daga que labora en INIA de la Molina y él me derivó con Ing. Ricardo Velasquez quien se encuentra en Donoso, lo contacté con la organización de agricultores de chirimoyas en Sayán y justo ayer tuvieron una reunión en los campos donde analizaría y aconsejaría sobre la implementación del mismo. En estos días debo tener información por parte del representante agrícola y ver la factibilidad de ingresar al concurso.  
Bruno, tú como vas con los proyectos que tienes. Sería bueno que nos comentes también cómo vas con la representación de los productos peruanos al exterior. Firmas algún acuerdo de representación con los proveedores antes de marquetear sus productos o todo es verbal hasta que se realicen los primeros pedidos, pues tengo entendido que los proveedores (que ya son exportadores) no suelen firmar contratos antes de formalizar pedidos. Es cierto? 
Saludos, 
Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, tú como vas con los proyectos que tienes. Sería bueno que nos comentes también cómo vas con la representación de los productos peruanos al exterior. Firmas algún acuerdo de representación con los proveedores antes de marquetear sus productos o todo es verbal hasta que se realicen los primeros pedidos, pues tengo entendido que los proveedores (que ya son exportadores) no suelen firmar contratos antes de formalizar pedidos. Es cierto? 
> Saludos, 
> Marita

 Hola Marita: 
Ahí vamos, viendo distintas posibilidades y tratando de conctretar algún trabajo como intermediario. 
Con respecto a los proyectos, te comento que estoy en conversaciones bien avanzadas para representar y ditribuir en el Perú un chocolate negro gourmet (orgánico) que vi en la feria Expoalimentaria. Precismente fui a ofrecerle mi representación porque su proucto se veía de muy buena calidad (empaque impecable), pero resultó que eran Ecuatorianos tratando de buscar contactos para introducir sus productos al Perú. En este momento me están enviando las muestras respectivas para poder hacer una mejor medición de la posible demanda que podría tener aquí. Mi contacto me mencíonó que le interesaba el mercado peruano por todo el tema gastronómico, pero he estado investigando otros clientes potenciales interesantes que él me recomendó. De todas formas, igual voy a ofrecer sus productos a los mercados internacionales, aunque tengo que ver de no ofrecer el producto donde ya hay un distribuidor o representante de ellos. 
Por otro lado, también estoy viendo el tema de importación de semen de una raza de toro gallega para producción de carne, a través de una empresa española que se puso en contacto conmigo para que los ayude con el tema. También estoy investigando algo sobre esto, sólo que el tema de la producción de carne en el Perú está muy frío, y requiere de una gran inversión de parte del estado y del sector privado para poder lograr el objetivo de producir carne de calidad de exportación, cosa que no estaría mal hacer porque traería bienestar a muchísimas personas; pero en fin, eso es más a largo plazo. 
Con respecto al tema de la representación de productos nacionales, te comento que tengo contactos por todos lados: productores, exportadores, traders y clientes en los mercados internacionales. Tú dirás qué bueno... pues no tanto, porque hay muchos temas que hacen difícil cerra los tratos; como veo que te sucede a ti también. 
En ese sentido, interesados siempre hay de ambas partes del negocio, pero muchas veces no vuelven a responder, o los proveedores no contestan el teléfono o los mails que uno consigue en las mismas ferias donde muestras sus productos, o desconfían porque no conocen al cliente, o porque ambas partes del negocio te dicen que la comisón "te la pague el otro". Obviamente todos quieren obviar al intermediario, pero soy testigo de la necesidad de uno para algunos productores en busca de mercados, o para algunos clientes en el extranjero en busca de algún producto de nuestra agricultura. 
Como no he tenido interesados serios en ambas partes a la vez, sobre los clientes o productos que puedo conseguir, no he terminado de ver el pago de la comisión por mis servicios; por lo que me gustaría intercambiar algo de información contigo. 
En ese sentido, pienso que hay distintas alternativas para cobrar una comisión: al productor, al cliente, a ambos en partes iguales, al que te contacta (que me interesa); pero como te digo todos se tiran la pelota como si fuera una papa caliente. Por suerte, yo me desempeño como publicista antes que nada; así que no tengo ningún apuro por cerrar algún negocio como intermediario, ya que yo me gano mis chibilines de otra manera también.  
Yo hago mi mejor esfuerzo cuando me contactan, pero como te digo, el servicio de las empresas agroexportadoras es pésimo -por no decir basura- y nadie está dispuesto a pagarte una pequeña comisión por el trabajo que realizas. 
Por ejemplo, me acaba de llegar un mail con una personas interesada en castaña y otro producto raro que no me acuerdo para un cliente en el medio oriente (clientes árabes); que además están interesado en conocer todas nuestra oferta de productos (que es ampliamente desconocida por esos lares). La cosa es que tengo un usuario del foro que me contactó ofreciéndome castañas para exportar, así que le he escrrito un correo... ¿Cómo acabará esto?... Yo supongo que igual que todo hasta el momento, pero no dejo de intentar hacerlo, para ganarme un prestigio y para ayudar a quienes se pusieron en contacto conmigo. 
Bueno Marita, sorry por el sermonaso y dime cómo haces tú con el tema de las comisiones y/o contratos porfavor. 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

> Hola Marita: 
> Ahí vamos, viendo distintas posibilidades y tratando de conctretar algún trabajo como intermediario. 
> Con respecto a los proyectos, te comento que estoy en conversaciones bien avanzadas para representar y ditribuir en el Perú un chocolate negro gourmet (orgánico) que vi en la feria Expoalimentaria. Precismente fui a ofrecerle mi representación porque su proucto se veía de muy buena calidad (empaque impecable), pero resultó que eran Ecuatorianos tratando de buscar contactos para introducir sus productos al Perú. En este momento me están enviando las muestras respectivas para poder hacer una mejor medición de la posible demanda que podría tener aquí. Mi contacto me mencíonó que le interesaba el mercado peruano por todo el tema gastronómico, pero he estado investigando otros clientes potenciales interesantes que él me recomendó. De todas formas, igual voy a ofrecer sus productos a los mercados internacionales, aunque tengo que ver de no ofrecer el producto donde ya hay un distribuidor o representante de ellos. 
> Por otro lado, también estoy viendo el tema de importación de semen de una raza de toro gallega para producción de carne, a través de una empresa española que se puso en contacto conmigo para que los ayude con el tema. También estoy investigando algo sobre esto, sólo que el tema de la producción de carne en el Perú está muy frío, y requiere de una gran inversión de parte del estado y del sector privado para poder lograr el objetivo de producir carne de calidad de exportación, cosa que no estaría mal hacer porque traería bienestar a muchísimas personas; pero en fin, eso es más a largo plazo. 
> Con respecto al tema de la representación de productos nacionales, te comento que tengo contactos por todos lados: productores, exportadores, traders y clientes en los mercados internacionales. Tú dirás qué bueno... pues no tanto, porque hay muchos temas que hacen difícil cerra los tratos; como veo que te sucede a ti también. 
> En ese sentido, interesados siempre hay de ambas partes del negocio, pero muchas veces no vuelven a responder, o los proveedores no contestan el teléfono o los mails que uno consigue en las mismas ferias donde muestras sus productos, o desconfían porque no conocen al cliente, o porque ambas partes del negocio te dicen que la comisón "te la pague el otro". Obviamente todos quieren obviar al intermediario, pero soy testigo de la necesidad de uno para algunos productores en busca de mercados, o para algunos clientes en el extranjero en busca de algún producto de nuestra agricultura. 
> Como no he tenido interesados serios en ambas partes a la vez, sobre los clientes o productos que puedo conseguir, no he terminado de ver el pago de la comisión por mis servicios; por lo que me gustaría intercambiar algo de información contigo. 
> En ese sentido, pienso que hay distintas alternativas para cobrar una comisión: al productor, al cliente, a ambos en partes iguales, al que te contacta (que me interesa); pero como te digo todos se tiran la pelota como si fuera una papa caliente. Por suerte, yo me desempeño como publicista antes que nada; así que no tengo ningún apuro por cerrar algún negocio como intermediario, ya que yo me gano mis chibilines de otra manera también.  
> Yo hago mi mejor esfuerzo cuando me contactan, pero como te digo, el servicio de las empresas agroexportadoras es pésimo -por no decir basura- y nadie está dispuesto a pagarte una pequeña comisión por el trabajo que realizas. 
> ...

  
Hola Bruno:  El tema de ser intermediario es algo engorroso y algo complicado  pero quieran o no se necesitan de este servicio para poder llegar a exportadores o importadores. Cómo hago yo? Bueno, puedo decirte que hasta la fecha me encuentro casi igual a tu posición. Yo elaboro planes de negocios y absuelvo consultas. Recientemente hemos entrado al rubro de comercializar productos peruanos pero el problema que tengo es que estos exportadores están ansiosos por ingresar a nuevos mercados y están dispuestos a pagarte la comisión pero cuando le dices “ya ok”, suscribimos un contrato de representación”, ya no te llaman o ponen miles de pretextos. Muchos quieren formalizar contratos cuando una vez empiecen con los pedidos pues el manejo no es así como ellos dicen, pues debo entenderlo que “quieren pasarse de listos”. Donde está la gracia que no suscribamos un contrato si finalmente no vamos a saber si aquel contacto a quien presentamos su producto no lo llamará directamente. Es para ello que solicitamos un contrato de representación para respetar los clientes o importadores que lleguen a ellos por nuestro intermedio, pero en fin. La idea es que si te hacen un pedido del extranjero, contactas con el proveedor local y son con ellos (proveedor local o exportador) con quienes negocias el tema de la comisión (muchas veces el porcentaje te los ponen ellos). Es cierto que muchos desconfian de los importadores, salvo que tú los conozcas, tengas fuente referencial sobre ellos, etc pero si no es así, tendrían que asegurar su pago a través de una carta de crédito. En cuanto a la representación de los chocolates ecuatorianos puedes ingresar a los supermercados locales ofreciendo y marqueteando el producto. No estaría de más probar si resulta o no.
Seguimos en contacto. 
Saludos
Marita

----------

